# 50 Grafikkarten im Windows-7-Benchmark-Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2010



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 50 Grafikkarten im Windows-7-Benchmark-Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2010 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 50 Grafikkarten im Windows-7-Benchmark-Test - Vorschau auf PCGH 02/2010


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (5. Januar 2010)

Die PC Games Hardware 02/2010 liegt seit heute am Kiosk Ihres Vertrauens - Abonnenten haben das Heft schon seit einigen Tagen. Wenn Sie Feedback und Anregungen haben, dann nutzen Sie den Feedback-Thread im PCGH-Extreme-Forum. Ebenfalls im Forum finden Sie die Umfrage zum Heft.


----------

